# Affording to live in benidorm



## griff-1984

Currently my mum lives out in benidorm, alicante and i want to move out to spain asap. My partner and 3 children also will be coming out,not neceserilly straight away but asap also. My question is if i find work out there what benefits will we be entitled to to help us live out there as due to the age of our youngest restricts my partner from working. We have a 9 & 3 year old & 6wk old child.

my mum said we can stay at hers untill we find our feet over there however we dont want to out stay our welcome as they dont exactly live in a mansion. Please help me as my partner thinks we would need at least 1600e a month in order to get by a month out there. I really dont think i would be able to earn that a month by myself.

PLEASE HELP.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## griff-1984

LATEST UPDATE.

After speaking to my partner she is struggling to see how we could live as a family out in benidorm. What she has suggested is i go out to benidorm at the end of april and stay out there to look for work and get my NIE Number etc. What things do i need to take out there with me, i.e proof of N.I contributions in the UK. If i can only find a job paying around 1000-1200e a month we would then have bills etc to pay for after rent of around 700e a month.

Realistically i know she's right about wanting to be sure things will be ok and that we can afford to live etc. So when would we be entitled for help as a family from the spanish government i.e housing benefit, other benefits we would be entitled to as a family. We dont want to have to claim benefits but to start off with we would have to as our little max is only 5 months old and is too young for my partner to go out and look for work at present.

Please help


----------



## griff-1984

Also just so you know i dont intend on coming over and just trying to live off the state whatsoever it was just a question so i understand more about it. And if we were to use it it would only be for 3 months or so until my partner could then have an income in which we would not need any help etc. Sorry you probably think im looking for the easy life etc. This is definatly not the case i assure you.


----------



## JulyB

> If i can only find a job paying around 1000-1200e a month we would then have bills etc to pay for after rent of around 700e a month.


What do you want to do for a living? Have you got employment currently in the UK? Do you work for a company which can transfer your job to a Spanish office? Do you speak Spanish? 

If not, you seriously need to take a look at the terrible unemployment figures in Spain. If you think the crisis is bad in the UK, you have no idea how bad it is in Spain. 

Also you're looking to earn what is, basically, an awful lot of money per month, much more than most Spanish people (those who have jobs). Plus, the cost of living is about the same as in the UK. As for benefits, forget it. There aren't any - especially not if you've never worked in Spain before. You really need to think very carefully about your plan - if you've got a job in the UK don't come to Spain. Not with kids relying on you.


----------



## paul44

The only people considering Spain to live as a move right now are people retiring who have no money worries.

You will get nothing from the state and given the unemployment rate is around 25% against around 8% in the uk you will find it near impossible to find work.

Not the sort of stats you want to hear but with 3 kids it would be totally mindless to leave England and if you currently have a job it's a no brainer.

I am very surprised your Mum has not advised you how bad the situ is.

I'm planning to move but I fall into the category in the 1st para 

Do your research It won't take you very long to see the full extent of the difficulties you will face

Sorry


----------



## griff-1984

JulyB said:


> What do you want to do for a living? Have you got employment currently in the UK? Do you work for a company which can transfer your job to a Spanish office? Do you speak Spanish?
> 
> If not, you seriously need to take a look at the terrible unemployment figures in Spain. If you think the crisis is bad in the UK, you have no idea how bad it is in Spain.
> 
> Also you're looking to earn what is, basically, an awful lot of money per month, much more than most Spanish people (those who have jobs). Plus, the cost of living is about the same as in the UK. As for benefits, forget it. There aren't any - especially not if you've never worked in Spain before. You really need to think very carefully about your plan - if you've got a job in the UK don't come to Spain. Not with kids relying on you.


I currently work for the NHS as a Health care support worker. Ive done this for 3 years or soi have no idea about being transferred to spain etc. I dont speak spanish.


----------



## griff-1984

paul44 said:


> The only people considering Spain to live as a move right now are people retiring who have no money worries.
> 
> You will get nothing from the state and given the unemployment rate is around 25% against around 8% in the uk you will find it near impossible to find work.
> 
> Not the sort of stats you want to hear but with 3 kids it would be totally mindless to leave England and if you currently have a job it's a no brainer.
> 
> I am very surprised your Mum has not advised you how bad the situ is.
> 
> I'm planning to move but I fall into the category in the 1st para
> 
> Do your research It won't take you very long to see the full extent of the difficulties you will face
> 
> Sorry


My mum has been out there for about 3 years and has never had to use the system but did say to me about the reccession at present. My step dad has a very good job in which he flys out to wo work monday to friday. She said she would try and find out as much as possible for me over the coming days. I want this so bad as i hate the country i live in and thinking abou all of this is driving me insane  I just want this so much!!


----------



## JulyB

> I just want this so much!!


Of course you do, we've all been there, but what you don't want to do is have your hopes and dreams crushed and maybe cause family problems along the way. Nobody wants that to happen. This is just a really bad time to be coming to Spain, and there's very little hope that you'll get a job at all, never mind a job as good as the one you've got (even if you hate it, it pays the bills, right?).


----------



## bob_bob

griff-1984 said:


> My mum has been out there for about 3 years and has never had to use the system but did say to me about the reccession at present. My step dad has a very good job in which he flys out to wo work monday to friday. She said she would try and find out as much as possible for me over the coming days. I want this so bad as i hate the country i live in and thinking abou all of this is driving me insane  I just want this so much!!


Griff, welcome to the forum.

As a support worker/health care assistant for the NHS you are a band 2? Maybe a band 3 if your NVQ3 so earning with shift allowance between £15k and £22k a year...you won't earn that in Spain chap. You won't get the same job in Spain as you don't speak fluent Spanish, and your partner won't get work unless she also speaks Spanish unless she can perhaps get a bit of bar or cleaner work.

Your nine year old will realistically need to go to private school as she is of an age where she would be playing a constant game of catchup in terms of language if she hopes to even try and keep up with her class mates; so €400 a month for her fees, plus housing, general bills, food, transport and the rest and your partners top estimate of €1600 a month really is a bare minimum.

There are no benefits in Spain, no rent paid no living expenses paid...no money then no Spain chap.

Have you thought about Nurse training in the UK? Qualified jobs are getting harder to find but if your prepared to travel within the UK you will land a job and with shift allowance earning £25k + from day one.

Think hard, plan well and good luck.


----------



## VFR

griff-1984 said:


> I currently work for the NHS as a Health care support worker. Ive done this for 3 years or soi have no idea about being transferred to spain etc. I dont speak spanish.


Hello Griff.

Have you ever heard the expression *you have more chance of getting 7pounds of rocking horse poo*

Look seriously, you have a job in the UK.
You intend moving here with 3 children.
You have no chance of employment that will pay anything over 6 euros an hour.
You speak no Spanish.

Yes you may want it badly (the move) but now is not the time !, and as you have heard there is no social to assist, medical will cost etc etc .........etc.


----------



## mrypg9

griff-1984 said:


> . I want this so bad as i hate the country i live in and thinking abou all of this is driving me insane  I just want this so much!!


I am sorry if this offends you but I think you need to think deeply about what you have written there.

You say you hate the country you live in: well, consider this....you hate a country which has given you an education, health care, a job, a country with a generous welfare system which will give you enough to live on albeit not luxuriously if you are unemployed or unable to work for any reason, a country where justice, if not alweays transparent, is broadly fair and applied impartially, a country where the police force is under some degree of democratic control...

I wonder if you have any idea what living in Spain is really like, especially for someone who if they were lucky enough to get a job, would be receiving a very low income.

The very fact that you expect state help in the form of Housing Benefit -totally non-existent in Spain - shows just how the 'hateful' country you can't wait to leave has conditioned your expectations.

The plain fact is that you have few skills Spain needs and there are five million unemployed Spaniards currently looking for work. Ask yourself why you, coming from a country with a developed welfare system, should have priority over an unemployed Spaniard who may be receiving no benefit at all?

I am sorry if what I am saying sounds harsh but the fact is that I used to think like you although not in such an extreme way. It took years of living outside the UK to realise that inspite of its imperfections - and what country is perfect?? - the UK is one of the best places in the world to live in at this point in history.

I think you need to let go of that dream and see reality, life as it is. The fact is that we realise as adults that life doesn't always give us what we want and that if we stop wasting our lives on unattainable fantasies we might come to unmderstand that the life we actually have isn't so bad after all.

You have a job, one which is of huge benefit to society. You have a partner and a stable family. You are in fact a lucky man.

Many Spaniards would gladly swap places with you.


----------



## Stravinsky

griff, forgive me for being negative, I'm not usually of the "don't do it" mind!

I've read through your posts and your reasons for wanting to leave the UK, and my opinion for what it is worth is that you will not like it here. I've spoken to many people in the past who have run away from the UK and I can tell you the saying "same sh!t, different place" applies. In Spain you will have the challenge of language skills. You will be in a foreign country with an administration you initially will not understand, and that will drive you mad! You will face the challenge of trying to find work in an environment where work is difficult to come by and backed up by a financial support system that does not exist for you.

Take stock of what you have in the UK. Then take stock of what you _think_ you will have in Spain and ask yourself ...... is moving here _really _going to solve my problems?

I'm all right Jack  I retired early and I have an income. I get "free" healthcare here because my wife is of pensionable age. I don't need to work, I can spend the days doing what many people would like to do in Spain. Can you say the same?


----------



## xabiaxica

griff-1984 said:


> LATEST UPDATE.
> 
> After speaking to my partner she is struggling to see how we could live as a family out in benidorm. What she has suggested is i go out to benidorm at the end of april and stay out there to look for work and get my NIE Number etc. What things do i need to take out there with me, i.e proof of N.I contributions in the UK. If i can only find a job paying around 1000-1200e a month we would then have bills etc to pay for after rent of around 700e a month.
> 
> Realistically i know she's right about wanting to be sure things will be ok and that we can afford to live etc. So when would we be entitled for help as a family from the spanish government i.e housing benefit, other benefits we would be entitled to as a family. We dont want to have to claim benefits but to start off with we would have to as our little max is only 5 months old and is too young for my partner to go out and look for work at present.
> 
> Please help


LISTEN TO YOUR PARTNER!!

you would have little to no chance of earning enough to support yourself, her & 3 kids



griff-1984 said:


> Also just so you know* i dont intend on coming over and just trying to live off the state whatsoever *it was just a question so i understand more about it. And if we were to use it it would only be for 3 months or so until my partner could then have an income in which we would not need any help etc. Sorry you probably think im looking for the easy life etc. This is definatly not the case i assure you.


that's good news - no-one lives off the state in Spain - there simply aren't any benefits - even for Spanish citizens who are unemployed

they get 'dole' for a short period of time if they lose their jobs - but at the end of that time they get NOTHING

there is no housing benefit, tax credits, free healthcare etc. etc....


----------



## mrypg9

Finding a job that brings in up to 1200 euros a month before or after tax and seg.soc. are deducted???
If after.....Dream on....

I hadn't really paid much attention to that, I was more taken aback by your comments about the UK....

Assuming you can find a suitable apartment for 600 euros -and remember, you usually get what you pay for where accommodation is concerned - you have to add on another 2 -300 euros a month for utilities, phone, internet, tv.

Then there's transport to consider.....you cannot drive a UK registered car here if you intend to be a permanent resident.

I know that families in Spain have to live on that much or less...but here's the crunch: life on a low income is as bad in Spain as anywhere, probably worse as in the country you say you hate there is Child Benefit, Working Family Tax Credit, Housing Benefit and so on to help those on low incomes.
Not so here.
For many people, it seems that their view of life in Spain is one gleaned from seductive but unrealistic tv programmes and holiday brochures.

As someone has already said, the only people coming to Spain who will enjoy a carefree life without money worries are those who for whatever reason don't need to work. Even then,they will need an income of more than 1200 euros a month.
That wouldn't keep the two of us and our dog....but then we are able to live a modest but very comfortable lifestyle as we are retired and do not need to seek employment.


----------



## griff-1984

After taking all your help and information seriously i think it will most definatly haveto remain a dream for the future. Maybe when the children have grown up etc and both me and my partner can look for work at a more better time. I really appreciate the honesty you have all expressed to me and i have not taken any of it to heart, i know your being real and honest.

Again thankyou for all your help and info and wish you all well.

Regards

Mark


----------



## xabiaxica

griff-1984 said:


> After taking all your help and information seriously i think it will most definatly haveto remain a dream for the future. Maybe when the children have grown up etc and both me and my partner can look for work at a more better time. I really appreciate the honesty you have all expressed to me and i have not taken any of it to heart, i know your being real and honest.
> 
> Again thankyou for all your help and info and wish you all well.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark


thank you 

why not just have lots of free hols with your mum & study Spanish

then when you do manage to fulfill your dream you'll enjoy it so much more


I wish I could retire in Spain.................


----------



## mrypg9

griff-1984 said:


> After taking all your help and information seriously i think it will most definatly haveto remain a dream for the future. Maybe when the children have grown up etc and both me and my partner can look for work at a more better time. I really appreciate the honesty you have all expressed to me and i have not taken any of it to heart, i know your being real and honest.
> 
> Again thankyou for all your help and info and wish you all well.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark


Can we recruit you to give advice to wannabe immigrants, Mark? 
You are an extremely sensible person. If only others were as down-to-earth as you.

I wish you and your family all the best and who knows, one day you'll make it to Spain.

In the meantime, count your blessings, as they say. You have a family and you do a job which is so important in our society, a job which many people just don't appreciate for what it contributes to people's wellbeing.

Learn Spanish as a family....it will be fun and also very useful...

Good luck!!


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> I wish I could retire in Spain.................



Now why do I think you will.....

You have made a life for you and your family here...

I'll make a wish for you..


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> Now why do I think you will.....
> 
> You have made a life for you and your family here...
> 
> I'll make a wish for you..


trouble is I was planning to retire in a couple of years..............

I think I'll be one of those 80 year olds still going strong, now!

I won't have chestnut leathery skin though - I don't get to laze in the sun often enough...............


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> trouble is I was planning to retire in a couple of years..............
> 
> I think I'll be one of those 80 year olds still going strong, now!
> 
> I won't have chestnut leathery skin though - I don't get to laze in the sun often enough...............



OH has learnt the perils of excessive sunbathing the hard way......

Yet another visit to the Clinic yesterday for surgery....

Her left hand is bandaged like a boxer's mitt!!

We both have paper-thin skin...not yet leathery although I can sense the skin on my face toughening ....


----------



## bob_bob

Well done lad, you have your thinking head on. Now, go and get your degree in Nursing and learn Spanish, then you will have a chance of work in Spain in the future, you will certainly find work in the UK.


----------



## mrypg9

bob_bob said:


> Well done lad, you have your thinking head on. Now, go and get your degree in Nursing and learn Spanish, then you will have a chance of work in Spain in the future, you will certainly find work in the UK.


That is the best possible advice..


----------

